# Welcome to the new members of the "A" Team



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Please welcome *a2amali*; *DonaldG*, and *TheAtheist* as members of The TSF Articles Team. :4-clap:

Best Wishes,


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats guys, and welcome to the friendliest team on TSF!! :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations on becoming team members. :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Guys* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Don't take any notice of anything you hear from other teams. It's all rubbish. Now then:4-whip::4-whip:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Guys :4-clap:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats guys and good luck!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I like the Good luck bit. they're going to need it. :laugh:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the appointments.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

*WAY TO GO GUYS!!*

(I guess I need to do something constuctive. :smile


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Welcome to our team.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> *Don't take any notice of anything you hear from other teams. It's all rubbish.*


*Ahem - I hope you've not included Security in this rant...:grin:

Congrats to you all - well done!*


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations. :4-clap::beerchug::4-clap:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, trying to get my head around the articles section and how it all works!!!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Good Going guys. ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion guys and or gals. :4-clap:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats guys :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations and good/useful/constructive article-authoring! :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

And if you can write half as well as Zaz (whose first language is NOT English) Dave and I will be more than pleased. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ray: Thanks a bunch fellas - I'm sure that you only asked me so that you could make me too busy to play in 'Offline' :grin:

Seriously (or as serious as I can try to be) I am honoured to help out where I can... :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to our mad house guys .. I'm sure you'll fit in ... JTP has certain medical connections that will help you should you start to lag behind :laugh:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ a2amali, DonaldG, and TheAtheist: congrats!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah ditto all this thread, congrats............what do the artices team do anyway, is it like being a reporter ?

Nice one anyway guys. :luxhello:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

We write articles on different things.


Visit our section.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/content


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

or you could visit the side of our forum directly here:

www.techsupportforum.com/articles-tutorials-reviews/


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

just touched up your link there techpro .. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you're welcome .. not everyone knows the trick to copy, paste and then hit enter whilst holding ctrl ... to add http : / / w w w & extension to the content just pasted .. to get to any site


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

hehehe non techies  lol


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome ! ! ! ! ! !

jcgriff2


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------

